
How to Fall Asleep in 2 Minutes or Less - arikr
https://www.artofmanliness.com/articles/fall-asleep-fast/
======
arikr
Kind of a cool article!

> The cadets at the pre-flight school had been broken into two groups: one
> which took the relaxation course, and the other a control group. The former
> outperformed the latter in every mentally-taxing class, discipline-requiring
> drill, and physically-intensive test. And after six weeks of practice, 96%
> of the aviators were able to fall asleep in 2 minutes or less — anywhere and
> anytime. Not only that, they could do it even when they drank coffee (though
> having caffeine in your system does make it harder), and even while the
> simulated noise of machine gunfire and cannon blasts played in the
> background!

------
helij
I found this awhile ago. It does work for me.

